# Canadian/American same-sex couple



## kellbell (Aug 31, 2009)

Would it be easier/less complicated for me, a Canadian, move to the state, or my fiancee to move to Canada?
We are a same-sex couple, going to get married. We don't know where to live or what to do to start our life together.
please help!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

I have no idea about Canadian immigration....but would guess it is more advanced than that of the US.


For US immigration:
Marriage is a state concern whereas immigration is federal. The feds don't recognize same-sex marriage so you can't gain any immigration benefit from it in the way that opposite-sex couples can.

So the question is whether your spouse could live in the US under any other visa if you should both want to live here together. You don't give any clues on this one. But finding a route to live in the US is not easy for most people, albeit there are a few more options for Canadians.


----------



## kellbell (Aug 31, 2009)

reply: the marriage itself isn't really a concern. I guess i just need to know if it's easier for and American to move to Canada, or vice versa.
I'm in Ontario,we can legally marry here.
She's in Arizona, no legal marriage.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

kellbell said:


> reply: the marriage itself isn't really a concern. I guess i just need to know if it's easier for and American to move to Canada, or vice versa.
> I'm in Ontario,we can legally marry here.
> She's in Arizona, no legal marriage.


So, I obviously didn't explain that well!

Let me try again....

If a Canadian guy marries an American woman, the American woman can petition for the Canadian guy to come and live and work in the US.

If a Canadian guy marries an American guy, the American guy cannot petition for the Canadian guy to come and live and work in the US.


----------

